# What soundcard for my new windows pc?



## Steve Martin (May 18, 2019)

Hello everybody,

my computer died on me last week, and I have to buy a new one, so I would like one, that has great sound for creating good audio files, and also one that will let me plug the keyboard in and have really good latency for live playing into Cubase etc.

thanks if anyone can offer advice to me here.

best,

Steve


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 18, 2019)

You might consider looking at a USB audio interface, instead of a sound-card. That will give you more choices. Sound card interfaces are not as common as they use to be. 

If you can afford it, I would highly recommend the RME Babyface Pro (or any RME). They are best interfaces for low latency and have outstanding audio quality.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 18, 2019)

Definitely agreed on RME.


----------



## Steve Martin (May 19, 2019)

Thank you Tim for the advice. I do appreciate that, and I'm looking it up right now  


EvilDragon said:


> Definitely agreed on RME.


That is good to know! Thank you


----------



## Pictus (May 19, 2019)

Check https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=13368351&postcount=2186


----------



## kitekrazy (May 23, 2019)

A most important request should be what are you willing to spend? I would easily say RME Babyface Pro and I don't have one but there is that $750 hurdle.


----------



## robgb (May 23, 2019)

People still buy sound cards? As mentioned above, I'd go with a USB interface.


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2019)

nVidia GeForce video cards _audio_ is not useable ?


----------



## Steve Martin (May 25, 2019)

thank you everyone for your help and links here. I do appreciate that greatly. I just have to wait untiil next payday to pay for one, so I will be looking at all the suggestions here. Just another reason that being on this forum is a great thing, you've all been so amazingly helpful. So, a big thank you from me to you all!


----------



## mscp (May 25, 2019)

How many I/Os will you need?


----------

